# The Ultrasonic Cleaner Thread



## vaalboy (13/3/15)

So after pondering about whether to buy one or not for a good few months now, I eventually decided to pull the trigger and invest in an ultrasonic cleaner. The decision to blow some hard earned moola was made easier because I've noticed that over a period of time my manual Reo cleaning regime was not at thorough as I thought, and trying to clean in the nooks and crannies of the Reo was challenging to say the least.

I like to do a bit of google research before just buying anything and managed to get a good idea of how these cleaners work so was super excited to get mine today. 

I trust that forum members with cleaners have some tips and additional info they are willing to share to ensure the best results possible especially around:


What cleaning agent is used?
What water temperature is optimal?
How long do you clean for?
Do you disassemble the atty/feeding tubes/delron cover or leave fitted?
Do you remove the coil from the atty?
Another other useful tips and tricks?


----------



## johan (13/3/15)

Cleaning agent: 70% Distilled Water + 30% Isopropyl Acohol (both available from your local pharmacy)

Temperature: Between 20C to 60C max - temperature only needed when extremely dirty

Time: 5 to 15min, 30min when extremely dirty

Disassemble: Just remove RDA, no need to remove delrin cover and/or tube, except when extremely dirty

Coil: No need to remove, except if you going to replace coil
Sundry: Rinse parts in hot tap water before placing in U.S Cleaner if very dirty / sticky

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/15)

Hi Markus,

I have tried both normal water with sunlight liquid added and the Isopropyl Alcohol and distilled water route and honestly I think the tap water and sunlight works better... Neither are 100% and I find I have to scrub Avril with a sponge and sunlight first but the US is brilliant for cleaning in the hard to reach places... 

My unit has a heater on it and after 10-15 minutes the water is pretty hot and I sometimes need to use a pair of tweezers to take stuff out because the water is so hot.

I remove the atty only but you must take the O-Ring out of the juice cap if you are using hot water because it will deform. I leave the coil on the atty no problem.

I'm going to try Jewelers Liquid to see if that works better....

Bottom line is clean the unit by hand first as best you can and then pop it into the US. There is no doubt the REO benefits from a visit in the US Bath!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tom (13/3/15)

I use warm water and a bit of sunlight. Cleans good enough for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/3/15)

I found this stuff to be really good. .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (16/3/15)

Thanks for all the input guys. 

Amazing to see the clots of gunk leftover in the bath after a wishy washy. Even my well used coppertone has come out squeeky clean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (16/3/15)

I threw my 18650's in my cleaner but seems to have messed them up, any idea if its the type of batts I used or should I add something else to the cleaner?


----------



## Jakey (16/3/15)

*trolll olol lololo lolo* *flies away*


----------



## Jakey (16/3/15)

*flies back* but seriously I wanna buy one of these *flies away again*


----------



## Andre (16/3/15)

You must first shrink wrap the batteries, @Jakey. Vacuum sealing is even better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (16/3/15)

going to give that one a shot next thanks @Andre

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/15)

I got some Jewelers cleaner to add to my tap water in the Ultrasonic bath and it certainly worked better than anything else I tried! It worked so well it even got the magnets from the door to pop out!




It also did a great job on my Mech Mods and parts!




A tip I was given today by Karen Gill (she has over 50 REO's) was to pop a Dentures Pill into the water!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/3/15)

I'm also interested in one of these devices just to keep my Reos clean but I'm just worried about it damaging the paint/color on my Reos. Do you know if will cause any damage to a Metallic Blue Reo?

Also, where is a good place to purchase the device from?

Thanks!


----------



## johan (31/3/15)

Will not damage paint @Imthiaz Khan.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> I'm also interested in one of these devices just to keep my Reos clean but I'm just worried about it damaging the paint/color on my Reos. Do you know if will cause any damage to a Metallic Blue Reo?
> 
> Also, where is a good place to purchase the device from?
> 
> Thanks!



@Rowan Francis is the man to talk to... well his mate is but I can never remember the details! He will be here shortly to help I'm sure!

The paint will be fine...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/3/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> I'm also interested in one of these devices just to keep my Reos clean but I'm just worried about it damaging the paint/color on my Reos. Do you know if will cause any damage to a Metallic Blue Reo?
> 
> Also, where is a good place to purchase the device from?
> 
> Thanks!


Some of us got this one: http://www.electromannsa.co.za/shop...romann-stainless-steel-ultrasonic-cleaner-13l

The bigger one @Rob Fisher is referring to is the *Medop CD-4820 Ultrasonic Cleaner. *Contact grant@goptics.co.za

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (31/3/15)

Somebody beat me to it .. thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/3/15)

Great! Thank you so much @johan, @Rob Fisher, @Andre and @Rowan Francis!
Really appreciate the info and help with this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/5/15)

Hi all you wonderful folk... I do hope you are all having a wonderful day. I'm wondering if ultrasonic cleaners do steep juice well as I'm constantly testing new juice and having to wait a couple of weeks. looking forward to hearing your opinions.


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/5/15)

@Zeki Hilmi , when i get a new joose , it gets a swizz with my coffee frother and then 30mins in the untra sonic , that generally takes a joose to a good steep level ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/5/15)

Thanks @Rowan Francis ... If I wanted approx a months worth of steep how long would you recommend you leave the juices in there for.


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/5/15)

i do 30 min batches as the water gets warm , adding cold water and doing another 30 min , yes done that many times , i would say 2 hrs as it seems to darken considerably after that (joose)


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/5/15)

Cool thanks @Rowan Francis ... Can anyone recommend a good ultrasonic cleaner


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/5/15)

gerry optics here in Joburg is where i have refered everyone , Grant has helped everyone


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/5/15)

Ok... Thanks once again you've been a great help


----------

